# The cologne thread!



## poopyalligator (Jan 15, 2012)

So after seeing the watch thread, and seeing some cool collections. I was curious as to what colognes the dudes of ss.org enjoy. So basically my friends always make fun of my collection of fragrances. I used to work at dillards and used to buy one here and there so my collections is actually fairly decent.. My favorites are probably YSL Le nuit de homme, aqua d Gio, Zegna, and D&g light blue. Here is a pic of my collection


----------



## jymellis (Jan 15, 2012)

thats awesome man! my wife worked at dillards one christmas season for a little extra $$. i have worn CK ONE for the last 17 years.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Jan 15, 2012)

I don't wear cologne because I'm attracted to women. 



But seriously I never liked any cologne because I would rather smell like nothing than perfume.


----------



## ry_z (Jan 15, 2012)

Spaceman_Spiff said:


> I don't wear cologne because I'm attracted to women.




I'm not attracted to women, and I don't wear cologne.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Jan 16, 2012)

ry_z said:


> I'm not attracted to women, and I don't wear cologne.



Just a joke man...didn't mean to offend anyone.


----------



## Guitarmiester (Jan 16, 2012)

I've been using Clinique Happy for men.


----------



## engage757 (Jan 16, 2012)

Polo explorer, curve wave, addidas move, polo black, playboy something over here.


----------



## terrormuzik (Jan 16, 2012)

I use some kenzo, doesn't have any sign on it. I don't really feel much difference between cheaper ones and more expencive ones, so I buy these in the middle


----------



## renzoip (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice collection, man. I used to dislike wearing cologne, but I acquired a taste for in my early 20's. Now my colognes of choice are: Talium Sport/Lacoste(green) during the day,and Sun Java by Frank Olivier/Guilty by Gucci at night.


----------



## Jakke (Jan 16, 2012)

I don't do cologne, I however have two aftershave. One Puma and one Gaultier, unfortunately I rarely use them


----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 16, 2012)

terrormuzik said:


> I use some kenzo, doesn't have any sign on it. I don't really feel much difference between cheaper ones and more expencive ones, so I buy these in the middle




A lot of the cheaper ones smell nice. The main difference is that a lot of the cheaper ones use more alcohol in them, therefore making them cheaper. Usually more expensive ones have more oil in them, and that makes them last longer. Like the yves st laurent one, if i put it on in the morning after taking a shower you could smell it the next morning on you. Whereas cheaper ones the scent goes away in a couple of hours.


----------



## Alimination (Jan 16, 2012)

Yves Saint Laurent L'Homme is my favorite too.

It's not crazy strong to where it bothers people, smells real great too.

They were sold out all over town by Christmas.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jan 16, 2012)

I use this:


----------



## caskettheclown (Jan 16, 2012)

I have at least 20 bottles of cologne. My dad always gave me a bottle of something for my birthday and for xmas. Then I started buying some myself that I liked.


I have 

3 different kinds of Curve
2 kinds of polo
1 Musk
3 kinds of Stetson
1 KISS Cologne
1 Obsession
1 Perfect
2 King (I think thats the name of it)


I have about 6 other bottles but can't remember the names at the moment.



AXE/TAG IS NOT A MANS COLOGNE.


----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 17, 2012)

Spaceman_Spiff said:


> I don't wear cologne because I'm attracted to women.
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously I never liked any cologne because I would rather smell like nothing than perfume.



You might be attracted to girls, but it doesn't mean they are attracted to you lol. I can guarantee you that when you hug a girl and if you wear cologne she notices it. Whether it is a girlfriend or somebody you don't know. If you don't believe it, or think that is a dumb theory I can guarantee that you are wrong.



JWGriebel said:


> I use this:



That one is great. That is actually the next one on my list to get.


----------



## synrgy (Jan 17, 2012)

I like a couple, but I never buy them, because I only use them on special occasions.

I just want to toss in the casual reminder that a little goes a LONG way. I've been smoking cigarettes since 1993, and as a result I have the World's Worst Sense of Smell. With my completely worthless nose, if I can smell your cologne from across the room, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Blake1970 (Jan 17, 2012)

No cologne for me. Its way to expensive and I can achieve the same results with Old Spice body spray.


----------



## Blake1970 (Jan 17, 2012)

No cologne for me. Its way to expensive and I can achieve the same results with Old Spice body spray.


----------



## Blake1970 (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## broj15 (Jan 17, 2012)

Burberry Brit does the trick for me... One day my girl friends 14 year old sister told me i "smelled hot".... I don't wear it around her anymore lol.


----------



## Asrial (Jan 17, 2012)

My fave is Lacoste Essential. It's absolutely marvellous. Paco Rabannes 1 million is also quite decent.


----------



## Aevolve (Jan 19, 2012)

I don't wear cologne, yet I constantly (and I mean constantly) get remarks about smelling good, and am often asked what cologne I wear.
My deodorant doesn't have a strong scent in the slightest.

Perhaps I sweat cologne.


----------



## Alimination (Jan 19, 2012)

Blake1970 said:


>




It's funny for me because that's how my dad puts the stuff on. He practically showers in the darn things. I make fun of him all the time for it. 

Funny video though!


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 19, 2012)

i Use a 50/50 mix of Jean Paul Gautier and Lancomb's Hypnose for men

add some some spice to jean paul, and the jean paul kicks down the strength of the hypnose, making it pleasant and yet still subtle

i've had many complements from the ladies on this combo, and the wife can't get enough of this combo on me


----------



## Guitarmiester (Jan 20, 2012)

Blake1970 said:


> No cologne for me. Its way to expensive and I can achieve the same results with Old Spice body spray.



Same results with a Mexican shower?


----------



## NovaReaper (Jan 24, 2012)

This shit almost erryday. Occasionally i use Chrome, acqua di gio, and versace eau fraiche


----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 24, 2012)

^ I have that one in my car just in case. I love that one. It is kind of a go to cologne for almost any occasion.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Randy (Jan 24, 2012)

If it smells like fish, delicious dish. If it smells like cologne, leave it alone.

That's what middle school taught me.


----------



## Blind Theory (Feb 12, 2012)

I don't understand the couple anti-cologne posters in here. I used to wear Jovan Heat Man before I ran out and couldn't find anymore and EVERYONE told me I smelled good ALL the time. You have to buy the right scents to make it appear as if you take good care of your personal hygiene instead of make it seem like you are trying too hard to impress. There is a difference and dammit, cologne is not a bad thing. Chicks dig it, so I do too.


----------



## Bevo (Feb 12, 2012)

I have been using the same bottle of Chrome for years, just not a user i guess.
My daughter bought me AXE something or other and always sprays me, it gets a great reaction from the ladies...may have to rethink this smelly stuff!!


----------



## Guitarmiester (Feb 12, 2012)

I was out picking up some food and this guy clearly went wild with his Axe body spray. I was so embarrassed for him I had to leave the aisle and come back later to make sure people didn't mistakenly think I was the culprit.


----------



## Speedy Fingers (Feb 18, 2012)

I wear Issey Miyake for men most of the time. It's my favourite fragrance so far. Another favourite that my wife got me is True Religion's Drifter. I also wear Fujiyama Homme, but it doesn't last very long.


----------



## megano28 (Feb 18, 2012)

the smell of a man...


----------

